# Lower Gunnison River project



## windknot2

Just wanted to give everyone who floats the lower section of the Gunnison River below the confluence of the Gunnison and North Fork of the Gunnison a heads up that a project to reconstruct a hazardous irrigation diversion dam is getting underway. The local Trout Unlimited chapter, Gunnison Gorge Anglers, in collaboration with the Relief Ditch Irrigation Company and many other partners will start on the reconstruction very soon. There may be heavy equipment working in the river as soon as Monday, November 21st. This project is located approximately 4 miles downstream from the Pleasure Park and will remove the railroad rails that are driven into the stream bed and eliminate the need for the gravel pushup dam. The construction company will do their best to maintain a safe channel for boaters to use during construction, but if you float this stretch please scout the diversion site before you float through. The duration of the project could be up to 4 months and we ask for your patience while we complete this endeavor that will benefit the irrigators, boaters, fish and fishermen, as well as the overall riparian area. Thanks.


----------



## mikesee

Thanks for the heads-up.

What can we assume for flows below the tunnel for the duration of the construction? Same (~300) as right now?


----------



## windknot2

The last we heard, flows in the Gunnison Gorge and below are projected to remain low throughout the winter to preserve upstream water storage in Blue Mesa. That could change based on snowpack, but not likely.


----------



## fourtyfloater

*Easy turn*

We floated the lower Gunny from Pleasure Park to Drysdale's flats today. The diversion dam looks complete and makes the turn very easy but no fun. It is totally flat, the drop is gone as is the small but fun challenge. Better for the fish but my kids will be sad.


----------



## BCxp

Thanks, WK. Hadn't heard that was finally starting.


----------



## windknot2

fourtyfloater,
Good to hear you got out to enjoy a beautiful day on the river. Right now the slot through the diversion is basically flat with no drop. The project is just getting started and there will be ongoing changes to the diversion dam as it progresses. When completed the new diversion will have an extended riffle rather than the abrupt drop that was present in the past plus there will not be any railroad iron to hang up boats. The river will return to a more natural state without the need to have equipment in the river every year pushing up a cobble dam.


----------



## fourtyfloater

Good to hear that there is more to come. How do I get more info on the NF chapter of TU? Since I fish that a lot I should join.


----------



## windknot2

fourty,
The TU chapter that includes Delta, Montrose, and Ouray counties is the Gunnison Gorge Anglers chapter. When a person joins TU they are automatically assigned to the closest chapter to where they live or they can request being assigned to the chapter of their choice. For first time TU members the cost is only half of the normal TU membership. For $17.50 you get membership to National Trout Unlimited, Colorado Trout Unlimited plus the magazines put out by both organizations as well as membership in the local chapter. The Gunnison Gorge Anglers chapter has an excellent website available at gunnisongorgeanglers.org
There is tons of information on the Relief Ditch project as well as videos and slideshows on fishing and flytying. I hope to see you soon at a TU function.
I floated the stretch from Pleasure Park to the Orchard takeout on Saturday (11/25) Flows are down around 400 cfs. We had to pull my 13 foot raft over a couple of gravel bars, but the slot at the Relief Ditch is a piece of cake right now. Everyone should just be aware that conditions at the construction site could change on a daily basis, but we will do our best to keep open a safe boater passage.


----------



## windknot2

An update on the project. The obvious channel to float is straight down the middle of the river. The construction crew is using a row boat to get back and forth across the river. They sometimes have a rope suspended above the water across the channel that they use to pull the boat across. I believe there is a flag attached to the rope, but just be aware you may have to duck under it if you float through anytime in the next month or so.


----------



## river floater

So now we can do a long River trip from the Pleasure Park to Whitewater, there's no problem getting your IK's thru the diversion dams on the Lower Gunnison?


----------



## windknot2

River Floater,
You have that right. The project in progress now, which is the Relief Ditch diversion, should be completed by mid-March. Last summer the Hartland dam diversion, which is several miles downstream, was updated to allow boater passage. There are a couple of small diversions between these two which pose no problems. You will be able to put in at the Pleasure Park or even further upstream on the Gunnison or North Fork if flows allow and float to Whitewater.


----------



## river floater

Windknot2, Thanks for the info. We will be planning a river trip for Sept 2013.


----------



## fourtyfloater

No problem at all, except flows but lets all hope the snow just keeps coming! I floated to the take out near the rec center in Delta this summer and the new boater channel/fish ladder area to the left of the dam is fun. Lots of flat/wide water once you go under the Corey bridge so lots of rowing/paddling.


----------



## river floater

Can you park and leave your vehicles at the pleasure park when you do your river float? We are planning a week trip on the river.


----------



## windknot2

river floater,
If you rent a boat or pay for takeout access, shuttle, etc. the Pleasure Park, which is privately owned, will allow you to leave a vehicle on their property. If you are doing everything yourself, there is a BLM/public takeout just upstream from the Pleasure Park with ample parking areas in which to leave a vehicle. Access is via the same road as Pleasure Park.
On another note, the construction firm doing the work on the Relief Ditch diversion project is in the process of moving their coffer dams to river left and the river will be diverted into the channel which will be it's permanent course. These changes should be taking place over the next couple of days. It will still be an obvious course through the construction area and should pose no hazard for boaters.
Windknot2


----------



## river floater

winknot2, Thanks for info, I looked on google earth and seen the BLM takeout up stream from the pleasure park.


----------



## fourtyfloater

Winknot2 is correct but just wanted to clarify that the best place to park on the BLM land is just west of bathrooms of you have a car/truck. But if you have a trailer then there is better parking north and east of the bathrooms. Please don't leave your vehicle down in the open area by the BLM boat launch area. Too many people park there and it makes turning a trailer around very hard. There is a full service fly shop there at Pleasure Park that you can get last minute supplies or a cold draft beer. You can also pay them to run shuttle for you. Caroline the owner is a very nice woman. Once you go past the diversion dam you will see an orchard on river left (some large wind turbines give it away). You will want to keep left and an eye out for the BLM takeout. I once was having too much fun and went down the right channel and it made for LOTS of extra work during prime bug season! My wife was not very pleased. PM me if you want any extra details/help as would be happy to help out as I love this river.


----------



## river floater

fourtyfloater, Thanks for all the good information.


----------



## BCxp

*fourtyfloater said:*


> then there is better parking north and east of the bathrooms


And, if memory serves, an easier place in which to turn a trailer around, or have semi pullthrough for shorties when dry. Tnx. fourtyfour re pointing up the parking. It get's too swarmed there at times when cars should be up where you say.

Caroline (and Dan) are indeed pleasant folk.

Windknot2, they're going to (or have) take down the diversion sign, eh?


----------



## mikepart

river floater said:


> So now we can do a long River trip from the Pleasure Park to Whitewater, there's no problem getting your IK's thru the diversion dams on the Lower Gunnison?


I guess it's not a problem if your in IK's, but the public takeout in Whitewater sucks for rafts. You have to carry your stuff under the railroad tracks and up a hill. It is also a super sketchy place to leave a car.


----------



## river floater

mikepark, we have done the whitewater takeout, it sure is not the best. We have IK's which make it a little better. We didn't get our truck broken into but I was sure worried about it. I seen the one at Grand Junctions, I sure didn't want to do that take out, It would be a long hike with the gear. It also looked like a bad place to leave your truck.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## windknot2

BCxp,
Not sure whether or not the sign has been removed. I imagine that will be a decision made by the BLM and the Relief Ditch Company. When the project is finished there should not be a need for the sign. If you float it after the coffer changes that I mentioned earlier are made, you will see 2 large boulders sticking up from the river channel. The safe passage is a slot about 20 feet wide between those 2 boulders. It should not pose a problem for any floaters.
As someone said in another post, the turnaround area for the BLM put-in at the Gunnison Forks is pretty tight when people park down there. Perhaps if boaters who use that area would contact Edd Franz or Rooster at the Montrose BLM office and ask them to move the "No Parking" sign back past the circle turnaround it will solve the problem. 
Windknot2


----------



## windknot2

As of today, (2/28/2013), the river has been moved to the North side which will be its' permanent course. If you are floating, simply navigate between the 2 large rocks midstream that you will see and that will put you in the safe channel to negotiate the diversion.
Windknot2


----------



## river floater

Thanks for all the info. I've only floated the Lower Gunnison from Delta to Whitewater. How many diversion are there going to be from the pleasure park to Delta now?


----------



## windknot2

Since the Hartland diversion which is located between Highway 65 and Delta was modified a year ago to allow boater passage and the Relief Ditch diversion, about 4 miles below Pleasure Park is nearly completed there should not be any other diversions that cause problems for boaters. Having said that, the North Delta canal diversion which is about 3/4 of a mile below the Relief Ditch and just a short distance upstream from the Orchard takeout, was pushed up with heavy equipment a little more aggressively this past summer. It did not pose any real hazard for boaters. There is another pushup dam for the Bonafide ditch located just upstream from the Highway 92 bridge and has always been easily negotiated but one should exercise caution. There really are not any diversions now from Pleasure Park to Whitewater that are an issue. Please be aware that almost all the land along the Gunnison River below the Orchard takeout is private property until you get well below Delta. Any scouting needs to take place from in your boat to avoid trespassing issues.


----------



## river floater

Thanks for the info again. We are looking forward to our trip. How many miles will it be from the pleasure park to Delta?


----------



## windknot2

I do not know the exact mileage, but it should be somewhere between 15 to 20 miles from Pleasure Park to Delta. Flows in this reach of the Gunnison will remain pretty low (<500cfs) until sometime in April. If our snowpack situation does not improve, the spring runoff is projected to be pretty light. Summertime flows at this point are projected to around 500 cfs coming out of the Gunnison Gorge with the North Fork then contributing around 120 cfs. Let's keep our fingers crossed that Mother Nature treats us well in the mountains the next couple of months.


----------



## doughboy

If you float past whitewater what is the next public takeout?


----------



## river floater

doughboy said:


> If you float past whitewater what is the next public takeout?


I think the next public take out would be at Grand Junction. Unless it has changed you have a long walk to take your gear out, it was blocked where you couldn't drive to the river. It didn't look like to safe a place to leave a vehicle.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

redlands diversion dam. when driving through orchard mesa on 50, turn west at the ghetto liquor station at the corner, drive down the road a bit, go past the cop shop, and there is an unmarked access below the dam. there isnt that great of access to the river above the dam. i wouldnt leave a car here overnight. the added miles gets you one tiny little bonus canyon and some riffles, ive heard there are a couple of small camps along the way....


----------



## river floater

Will there be any places to camp from the Pleasure Park to Delta ? Say if you wanted to float about 10 miles a day?


----------



## windknot2

The BLM has established Cottonwood Campground which is about 2 miles below Pleasure Park. It has picnic tables, vault toilet and nice shade trees. There are a few other designated primitive campsites in the next mile or so all of which are on BLM property. I believe you are restricted to camping in designated sites only on BLM and they should be marked with a blue post. There is a vault toilet at the BLM Orchard takeout. Once you get about 5 to 6 miles below Pleasure Park it is pretty much all private property clear to Delta. Right below where Highway 65 crosses the Gunnison River there is a private campground on river left where you can easily beach your boat and I think they will allow you to camp overnight for a fee. I am not aware of any other camping opportunities until you get back on BLM property well below Delta. You should be able to get good information on the BLM campsites by contacting the Montrose and Grand Jct. BLM offices.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

So realistically with the right flows and campgrounds selected, one could now float from like say, Hotchkiss, or Chukar Trail, unimpeded all the way to Redlands Dam? thats a lot of river miles right there....How about Erickson Springs, or Dark Canyon to Grand Junction? Hm..............


----------



## river floater

Thanks windknot2, I will contact the BLM.


----------



## windknot2

yeti,
Hotchkiss or even Paonia are options to start a float if there is enough water. There is a rock diversion dam just below Somerset on the North Fork that would be very difficult to float over. A portage there might be possible. There is also a low head roller dam a couple of miles upstream from Paonia that would trap boats. It is located on private land and I think a portage there would be tough.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

That's what I wanted to post, but I couldn't remember if that roller dam was above or below Paonia.....They took out the Chipeta Dam below Hotchkiss a few years back but I couldn't remember where the roller dam was located so I didn't want to say anything! Thanks for the info. I am down to try a huge long float this summer if others are...


----------



## river floater

Here is some info. I received from the BLM about camping sites.
Benny --
As you are probably aware, the boat/fish bypass of the Hartland Dam (just upriver from Delta) has made float trips possible through that reach of the Gunnison River. It's a Class II+ run through the bypass, and is pretty easy in a raft, but tricky in a canoe. You should probably have a look at the bypass on Google Earth -- you can get a bit of an idea of how to approach it. It's all private land on both sides of the river, so you can't get out and scout it without trespassing. The landowners are sensitive to this.

The Pleasure Park is a private business, and they have good river access. Just upriver from the Pleasure Park is a BLM public river access site called Gunnison Forks. This is within Gunnison Gorge National Conservation Area (NCA). Click on the link in my signature file below for more information and maps of the Gorge.

The first five or six miles down from the Forks is mostly BLM land. You'll pass Cottonwood Grove Campground on river left within a mile of your put-in. You may camp there, or anywhere on river right for the next three or four miles. It's all in the NCA. Once you leave the NCA, it's all private land on both sides of the river all the way to Delta, except for one short stretch on river right about 1/2 mile past the Corey Bridge (Hwy 65 to Cedaredge). Unless it's been vandalized, there is an "Entering Public Lands" sign on river right. Please don't land your boats until you reach public lands. There's a bit of a low, vegetated bench on river right. The bench is usually several feet above the water level. Last fall I installed a brown fiberglass "campsite" marker at the best camping location. See attached map. The yellow area is BLM, everything else is private. The Hartland Dam bypass is just downriver off of the attached map.


----------



## Cutch

Awesome to hear about all of the improvements, and to scheme about a multi-day trip on this stretch. 

Does anyone else find the following statement a bit alarming? 



river floater said:


> It's a Class II+ run through the bypass, and is pretty easy in a raft, but tricky in a canoe. You should probably have a look at the bypass on Google Earth -- you can get a bit of an idea of how to approach it. It's all private land on both sides of the river, so you can't get out and scout it without trespassing. The landowners are sensitive to this.


I've often joked with my friends about how "that drop looks great on google earth" but never really considered it to be a viable scout beyond basic access points. 

For you lawyer types out there, wouldn't modifying the river through man-made actions, and discouraging scouting of the modified river, create a scenario where the group that modified the river would be liable for accidents? I would hope not, since removing man made hazards from rivers is a very good thing and should be encouraged. 

Next time I miss my line and swim, I'm going to sue google earth for providing poor scouting imagery resulting in bodily harm. I'll be sponsored for life!


----------



## yetigonecrazy

Cutch said:


> Awesome to hear about all of the improvements, and to scheme about a multi-day trip on this stretch.


Give me a holler if you start putting together a multi-day for the whole stretch....I'm keenly interested and would love to help plan and pull it off....


----------



## fourtyfloater

I have floated this section below the Corey bridge several times this last year (low water year) and the revised section is a very mild class II. I have a 13 ft raft and there is really only one line to take and it was fairly straight. This was at maybe 800-900 so who knows when it is more but given our current snowpack and the expected low flows out of Crystal I doubt that we will get to see that section this year let alone be challenged by it. If you did swim, it gets wide and shallow very quickly so low risk.


----------



## windknot2

I agree with fourtyfloater that the Hartland irrigation diversion is now pretty tame. Having said that I need to add that the first time I floated through there it was a bit confusing. The safe passage is on river left and there are 3 slots visible at the lower flows. The far left slot is for fish passage with lots of low structure in it. The right side slot has a little more water but is also more for fish passage. The center slot on the left side of the river is for boater passage. In a raft it is pretty simple but there are some rocks a person could get pushed up onto at certain flows. I have heard of numerous canoes and kayaks getting flipped in it. As fourty stated, there is a nice big slow pool below the diversion, but be aware the landowners are very sensitive to trespassing down there.


----------



## windknot2

This should be the final update to the Relief Ditch project on the lower Gunnison. The last of the coffer dams has been removed. All of the rock used in the channel is now in place. If you float this reach, the safe low water passage is a little right of center. Look for the 2 large boulders and navigate between them. It is about a 20 foot wide passage. All of the railroad rail has been removed from the river. The diversion is designed in such a way that the irrigators will no longer need to push up a big gravel dam to get their water.


----------



## river floater

windknot2 said:


> This should be the final update to the Relief Ditch project on the lower Gunnison. The last of the coffer dams has been removed. All of the rock used in the channel is now in place. If you float this reach, the safe low water passage is a little right of center. Look for the 2 large boulders and navigate between them. It is about a 20 foot wide passage. All of the railroad rail has been removed from the river. The diversion is designed in such a way that the irrigators will no longer need to push up a big gravel dam to get their water.


Thanks for the info. Looking forward to our River Trip in Sept.


----------



## fourtyfloater

Floated it 2 weeks ago and it looks SO different from even last Nov. There were still several large machines working as well as a diesel pump so hope that clears out soon. Can't wait to fish those new holes on river left just after the large boulders!


----------



## windknot2

Things certainly do look a lot different down there. All of the in river work is now complete. There will still be some things taking place with bank stabilization, tamarisk removal, and small tasks to finish up. The heavy equipment will be gone before much longer. The rocks that are in the river below the 2 large boulders were intentionally placed there to serve as resting places for native fish to use when they move up through that area. Some of those species are not particularly strong swimmers for long distances, so resting places are critical for them. Those rocks will also provide excellent holding spots for trout. You will notice along the toe of the banks on each side in addition to the rows of boulders dug in, there are some tree stumps with the root wads sticking out toward the water. Those trees have been anchored in place and at higher flows the roots will provide shelter for fish as well as hopefully snag debris that is floating downstream. That debris will then silt in and help further stabilize the bank to prevent the erosion that was previously taking place.


----------



## QuietHunter

How is it this time of year? I have ran Pleasure Park to Austin bridge a number of times during the summer, but not this early. 
Would a Pleasure Park to Heddles run be a reasonable longer day run?


----------



## fourtyfloater

That would be a long day but do able. I floated from PP to Drysdale's flats near Austin 2 weeks ago and that took 5 hours at flows of 350. Stopped for lunch and were fishing so in no rush. Once you get past the Cory bridge the river gets wide and very slow so be ready to row.


----------



## windknot2

This time of year you are also very likely to encounter some afternoon winds blowing upstream that can slow you down. With the flows at the current level you might have to drag a raft over a gravel bar or two as well. I floated 2 weeks ago in a kickboat from Pleasure Park to Drysdale and drug bottom in a few spots. Nothing very significant, but it is pretty skinny water in places. Given our warm weather, the levels should increase over the next few days.


----------



## BCxp

May 18th there will be a float for anyone/everyone here on the middle Gunny between Pleasure Park (near Hotchkiss) and near Austin. . Here's your chance to see up close and personal the improvements to the Relief Ditch diversion that windnot2 has been describing.

Here's the skinny on the float. Scroll down left for info:

Western Slope Conservation Center 

The below link takes you to interesting photos of the project:

Gunison Gorge Anglers and scroll down

There are some cabin accommodations near the takeout at Gunnison River Farms and beds in Paonia, Hotchkiss, and Delta plus camping up at Pleasure Park (near the put-on).

You might even consider floating again on Sunday down to Confluence Park in Delta and checking out the Heartland Dam improvements.

Lots of us owe especially TU, as well as WSCC (Western Slope Conservation Center), John Welfelt and many others (don't have all the names, unfortunately) big thanks for improving these waters. Please give them your support.

The NF Gunny is a much better waterway since 1999. If you could've seen all the junk cars on the banks, junk in the way, and what not and in this stream!!! 

Come celebrate! But first, make nice to the snow gods and goddesses. Not only may this help our waters, it will also keep the price of produce, some wines, and beef down. Beer, not so much...yet.


----------



## river floater

Does anyone know if there is a place to overnight camp around Escalante Creek? I know theres a BLM put in/takeout there.


----------



## efranz

river floater said:


> Does anyone know if there is a place to overnight camp around Escalante Creek? I know theres a BLM put in/takeout there.


That area is in Dominguez-Escalante National Conservation Area. You can download a basic map here.

There are designated river camps below the Escalante put-in, but there are some dispersed camping opportunities above the put-in. Just make sure you are on BLM land. You can call BLM for more info at 970-244-3000.


----------



## fattire

There are also really good semi-maintained sites up escalate rd.....near the potholes sections of the creek. I think about 12/14 miles from put in.


----------



## river floater

efranz said:


> That area is in Dominguez-Escalante National Conservation Area. You can download a basic map here.
> 
> There are designated river camps below the Escalante put-in, but there are some dispersed camping opportunities above the put-in. Just make sure you are on BLM land. You can call BLM for more info at 970-244-3000.


Thanks for the info !


----------



## windknot2

A quick heads up to any of you who float below Pleasure Park, there will be an excavator doing some work in the river at the Relief Ditch diversion today (6/27) and possibly tomorrow. They will be placing some large sand bags and moving some cobble around to increase the amount of water diverted into the ditch. The boat chute will probably wind up narrower than it has been the past couple of months and perhaps more shallow. It should still not present any problem to boaters passing through. If you feel a need to scout, it is best done from river right.


----------



## river floater

windknot2 said:


> A quick heads up to any of you who float below Pleasure Park, there will be an excavator doing some work in the river at the Relief Ditch diversion today (6/27) and possibly tomorrow. They will be placing some large sand bags and moving some cobble around to increase the amount of water diverted into the ditch. The boat chute will probably wind up narrower than it has been the past couple of months and perhaps more shallow. It should still not present any problem to boaters passing through. If you feel a need to scout, it is best done from river right.


Thanks, We are still planning a River Trip in Sept, I hope there will be enough water, I guess they release water all year long?


----------



## gunniflyfisher

Planning a float fish this Saturday. Do you think there will still be equipment in the water then? Thanks for the heads up


----------



## windknot2

Gunni,
Sorry I was not able to reply before you did your float. I was out of town. I trust everything went fine on your float. For the time being, there should not be equipment in the river in the foreseeable future. The contractor doing the work is making every effort to not interfere with recreational floaters in that reach. Flows are projected to remain at around the current levels until at least late summer.


----------



## river floater

We done the Lower Gunnison from the Pleasure Park to Whitewater this past Week. We spent 7 nights on the River. The weather was wonderful only had rain one night. The River was up, but muddy didn't catch any fish. Did a railroad bridge was out? There was a lot of of debris from someplace.


----------



## windknot2

There was part of a railroad trestle that washed out between Delta and Whitewater earlier this summer during a flash flood. There have been numerous localized flash flood events since July that have probably contributed to the debris you saw. 
7 nights on the river must have translated into a great float. Congratulations.


----------



## efranz

Were you able to find and use the BLM campsite on river-right 1/2 mile above the Harland Dam on your first night?


----------



## river floater

Yes we used the camp above the hartland Dam. It looked like we were the first to use it. The takeout wasn't too bad. I camped in the grass close to the river. There was a signs on the river that said we were entering public land and we had put the location in a GPS. The heartland Dam was a wake up call the next morning, but it was fun.


----------



## river floater

*Lower Gunnison River Trip Sept 2013*

7 days on the Lower Gunnison from Pleasure Park to Whitewater. 60 miles
Lower Gunnison River Video Sept 2013 - YouTube


----------



## windknot2

River Floater,
Thanks so much for posting this excellent video of the river that is my backyard. Looks like you all had a terrific time. Sorry the water clarity wasn't better. We had the river blown out more this summer and fall than folks can remember around here. At least it provided plenty of water to float.
Windknot2


----------



## windknot2

Just a quick heads up for those of you braving the cold temps and floating below the Pleasure Park in the near future. There will be some additional work taking place in the river at the Relief Ditch diversion about 4 miles below the Pleasure Park. This work will take place over the next few weeks and will involve some minor changes to the diversion and boat chute. It is easy to scout from river right.


----------



## gretch6364

Is the lower river floatable and fishable in the winter? What would be the put in/take out if so?

Thanks!


----------



## windknot2

The river is floatable and fishable most of the time during the winter. Having said that, the current flows are around 550 cfs which makes it kind of boney in places. The water has also been kind of off color due to the inflow from the North Fork of the Gunnison with quite a bit of ice moving down as well. If you decide to go, I suggest putting in at the Pleasure Park and taking out at the BLM's Orchard site takeout. There are 2 put-ins at the Pleasure Park. One is private and the other is BLM. The Orchard takeout is BLM and open to the public. The next public takeout below the Orchard is at the Highway 65 bridge which will add at least 2 hours to your float and it is relatively unproductive water as far as fishing goes this time of year. If you want my 2 cents worth, I would wait until conditions improve in the spring.
Windknot2


----------



## fourtyfloater

Right now it would be tough as there is ice in the river but once it warms up December and January have been good fishing months for us in the past. But the last few winters have been mild so who knows this year. 
You put in at Pleasure Park which is the confluence of the Gunnison with the North Fork of the Gunnison. There is a public put in there. Read above about parking, etc. You could take out at the BLM area which is on the south side of the river or you can pay the nice folks from Pleasure Park to run shuttle for you and use their private take out closer to the highway and on the north side of the river. A longer float but less time driving. Would rather spend time fishing than driving on a bumpy BLM road. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## gretch6364

Thanks. Trying to find some ski/fishing combos not to far from Denver and have 3 days at the Butte to use. Thinking Aspen and Lower CO/Fork too.


----------

